# Cant see a horse rehoming section so.....



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

Amber is a 14.1hh pony mare. Palomino. Approx. 23 years old.
She would be suitable as a hack for a small adult/teenager. She is forward going and great fun, but not for a total beginner. She has been trialed recently with two families with novice riders and neither where successful .
She is perfect with farrier and vet, as well as with dogs and children. Perfect to groom, catch, box, etc.
Looking for a 5* home for this wonderful pony.
She is currently stabled in South County Dublin. Transport can be arranged for suitable home.
Please contact Alice on 0851492376


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

God, if I could I so would


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

She's lovely, always had a soft spot for palomino's.(see my siggy) Sadly even if I could, she isn't big enough.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful *sigh*


----------

